# Wheat Beers Advice ...



## JFF (6/2/05)

Hi all,

Well, I did a large shop yesterday (for me at least) which included pils,wheat, munich, grains and a wlp300 yeast.

I'm keen to try a few wheat beers and would welcome any advice / "starter" ag recipes.

Now for those of you who aren't into wheat ... I also picked up a wlp007 english ale yeast whcih I'm keen to try as well.

For the record, current yeast bank stands at ...
wlp007, 300, 800, 830, 840
wyeast 1028, 1056

I really enjoy the beers I've made with the 800 and 830 yeasts but have not liked the 840 that much. Its seems to leave the beers rather sweet/fruity ... maybe I just need to up my ibu's to balance this out, but its certainly staying at the back of the fridge for the time being.

Anyway, as I said, any advice as always will be apprecited.

Cheers
JFF


----------

